# Vektor Bild erstellen



## Suicider9184 (2. November 2004)

Moin!

Ich hab die Such Funktion benutzt aber nix passendes gefunden oder nen falschen Begriff eingegeben.

Also:

Ich würde gerne in PS (Illustrator hab ich noch net) sowas machen:

http://www.pminteractive.info/kunden/pminteractive/www_2003/media/nana/sexy/girl.gif

Dazu habe ich ein Tut gefunden,leider auf englisch. Ich suche daher ein ähnliches Tut auf deutsch. Können auch mehrer Links sein ;-)

Englisches Tut:
http://www.romeo-help4u.com/tutorials/PS/vector.html


----------



## GeHo (2. November 2004)

Anscheinend hast du den falschen Begriff gesucht oder du hast vergessen auf die Ergebnisse zu klicken, nachdem du die SuFu genutzt hast. Probiers nochmal mit der Suche nach "Vektor" oder "Pfad".


----------



## Suicider9184 (2. November 2004)

leider wieder nix passendes gefunden. :-(


----------



## subzero (2. November 2004)

Simpelste Methode (meiner Meinung nach):

Nehm dir ein Foto, such dir flächen aus denen du deine Essentials machst, bei deinem Beispiel, Bikini, Schatten auf de Körper, solche Sachen halt.

Das ganze wirklich nur ne vereinfachung des Bildes.

Du hast dir diese Fläche also ausgesucht, dann nimmste das Pfadwerkzeug und ziehst die Konturen nach, später alle Flächen füllen.

Super easy eigentlich...
(behaupte ich mal)


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. November 2004)

MINDESTENS einen Beitrag zu dem Thema gab es in den letzten Monaten bereits, ebenso wie einige schöne Beispiele wie man das ganze in PS lösen kann.

Ein besonders umfangreicher Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=164343


----------

